# combat boots



## MCpl ??????? (17 Jan 2005)

is there a website were i can order combat boots?
help would be nice thank you


----------



## condor888000 (17 Jan 2005)

you can find some fairly trustworty sellers on ebay. Try a guy in Manitoba called aasurplus. Got some stuff through him, good condition, fast shipping....

link to his ebay store...

http://stores.ebay.ca/Anderson-Anderson-Surplus_W0QQsspagenameZl2QQtZkm


----------



## MCpl ??????? (17 Jan 2005)

why do some of the boots look purple


----------



## condor888000 (17 Jan 2005)

Quick guess, way the light's hitting them...email him, he should tell you...


----------



## MCpl ??????? (17 Jan 2005)

ok


----------



## david124124 (19 Jan 2005)

Do some research jackson...as long as their comfortable i always say...but then again i have a foot disorder


----------



## purple peguin (25 Jan 2005)

The purpleness, maybe there specail or air jorden combat boats  ;D


----------



## Ranger (25 Jan 2005)

I think thats the weirdest thing i've ever read lol


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (25 Jan 2005)

What size are your feet?


----------

